# Old school favourites



## woodydude (Feb 9, 2011)

For my first foray into buying seeds (bagseed, clones & freebies until now), I decided not to go with something wacky wonderful or exotic and to go with some old school favourites.
I bought 10 Northern Lights and 10 Bubblegum. Mainly because I have smokes both in Amsterdam and really enjoyed both the taste and the buzz, the upbeat smiley high from the BG is one of my all time favourites.

They arrived Monday (They would have been here Friday but I missed the postman) which was just 2 days after ordering. Next time I will order on a Mon or Tue!
View attachment P1040134.JPG


I threw 4 in to crack on Monday afternoon (7-2-2, thats a UK dat not an NKP value!)
View attachment P1040135.JPG


Today all 8 seeds have a nice healthy taproot showing
View attachment P1040138.JPG


So I have put half into Root Riot starter cubes (they are for a friend who grows soil), the other half have gone into 1" rockwool cubes and are now sitting under my 4bank 4' T5's.
View attachment P1040140.JPG


Looking good so far.
I will try to update weekly or when anything significant happens.
Peace
Woody


----------



## nova564t (Feb 9, 2011)

Looking foward to seeing some leavage soon!!


----------



## bho_expertz (Feb 9, 2011)

Chair pulled ...


----------



## Jericho (Feb 9, 2011)

Looks interesting. I will follow this.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 9, 2011)

I will take a seat, thank you.


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Feb 9, 2011)

let me in here before it gets too crowded


----------



## woodydude (Feb 9, 2011)

You are all making me nervous now, its like finishing a drink in the pub (bar) and declairing, "I'm on a promise(my partner has promised me sex!), see you all tomorrow" then leaving, once you get home, sitting nice and quiet on some newly arrived chairs are the guys you just left waiting to watch "the show" and wondering if the old man will stand up for a performance!

Seriously, thanks for the interest guys.
Peace
Woody


----------



## vdog (Feb 9, 2011)

Can you say who the farm is?  Looks like fun!


----------



## woodydude (Feb 10, 2011)

Farm? Not sure what you mean vdog


----------



## sawhse (Feb 10, 2011)

green mojo to ya woody! I am thinking of trying the northern myself. may i pull up a chair on this one?


----------



## powerplanter (Feb 10, 2011)

I'm in woody.  Been interested in the bubblegum for a while.  PEACE and GREEN MOJO!!


----------



## woodydude (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks guys, the more the merrier.


----------



## SensiStarFan (Feb 10, 2011)

woodydude said:
			
		

> Farm? Not sure what you mean vdog


 
I think he might be asking what seed farm you got your seeds from, what breeding house or seed distributor.


----------



## vdog (Feb 10, 2011)

yeah that^^^^


----------



## woodydude (Feb 11, 2011)

Threw me completely there vdog!
hxxp://www.marijuana-seeds.nl/sitemap.html. is where the seeds came from, very fast though time will tell on the quality.

All 4 that I planted in root riot are sprouting a taproot our the bottom of the cube, 2NL have a shoot showing on the green side as of today. Hoping for some more green tomorrow from the rest.
Peace
Woody


----------



## fruity86 (Feb 11, 2011)

hey woody mind if i pull up a chair to hehe witch breeder is the bublegum from ?


----------



## woodydude (Feb 12, 2011)

Course not fruity, anyone is welcome here, as long as we pass to the left and respect rollers rights thats fine by me.
I am not certain of the breeder of the seeds, I only know who I paid for them.
marijuana-seeds.nl is where I bought them but they are probably just a distributer. I know a couple of people who have used them before and germ rates are very good, mine is 8/8 and as of today, 6 are now seedlings, the rapid rooter things are 4/4 and are much quicker than the rockwool. Roots are poking through the bottom of all 4 root riot cubes but none yet in the rockwool.
I will post some pics tomorrow as I am waiting for all 8 to break ground and show me some leaves (ever the optimist).
Peace
Woody


----------



## woodydude (Feb 16, 2011)

Ok, so heres the story 1 week after the seeds were placed into rockwool and root riot cubes.
The seedsd placed in rockwool did nothing, one sprouted and grew to an inch, where it stayed, no root development at all, quite poor really.
The seeds in the root riot cubes however it is a different story.





You can see here they are all showing good root growth and are ready to place into 4" rockwool cubes for the hydro system. I will be hand watering them for the time being as I do not want to feed them nutrients just yet, maybe another week or two as I want them to carry on developing a nice fat mass of roots.




Here they are int heir new homes, 4" rockwool cubes with a piece of black plastic tucked into the top to stop algie growth. They were watered into their new homes with ph'd water with a couple of drops of superthrive, just to help with transplant shock.

I will update again next time anything happens.
W


----------



## Melvan (Feb 16, 2011)

Northern Lights is a stellar grower, depending on the breeder of course. The Bubblegum can be iffy depending on the breeder again. I've grown a couple of different breeders versions of Bubblegum, and wasn't impressed with either. I found them both to be very weak buzzes, good for day when you need your sense about you.


----------



## MosesPMG (Feb 16, 2011)

everyone loves the classics :aok:
glad your bringing them back
green mojo fo sho


----------



## fruity86 (Feb 16, 2011)

woody i find that plants in rockwool take a little longer to start then even just soil but once in your system they will soon boom 
have you tryed soaking the cubes in a weak solution, when seedling are in soil they have nutes around them so why not soak the cubes you may find gowth is a little faster with a per nuted cube LOL 
peace fruity


----------



## woodydude (Feb 16, 2011)

Nice thought fruity, I will give it a try.
On previous grows, I have found clones always seem to root faster in rockwool but seeds do better in root riot cubes. I tend to do half and half to see which is better.
Course, now I have said that, it will go the other way!
Oh, I nearly chopped my finger off today cutting a piece of hose, didnt hurt at the time but is stinging like a mf just now so I am back to typing with 1 finger!
Thanks for the interest guys.
W


----------



## fruity86 (Feb 17, 2011)

snap woody did the same thing takeing the system down on tuesday first pipe i cut i cut my finger the blades ran up both side lucky they wernt that sharp just a stingy little cut 
dont do diy stoned hehe


----------



## bho_expertz (Feb 17, 2011)

Stoned DIY's are the worst thing !!! But since i'm always stoned it is hard not do it stoned


----------



## woodydude (Feb 21, 2011)

Disaster!

I have been hand feeding when the cubes feel light, ph of 5.8 and on Saturday I gave them their first light food, 3ml of plant babyfood Formulex in 1L of ph'd water. What happened and how fast it happened has shocked me. The leaves are very brittle, flaking and snapping if touched, the pictures do not do how bad they are justice.











I squeezed some liquid out of each of the rockwool blocks and the ph on each was up between 6.6 and 6.8 and I have no idea how or why. The ph of everything they have been watered has been the same and the temps are a constant 75, humidity is around 65. Air is extracted and there is a fan blowing half hour every hour.

I have watered/flushed them, plain ph'd water with a drop of Superthrive and a couple of ml of H2O2 in the hope they can recover. 
The good news is one seems fine despite being treated the same as the others, Just hope its a girl when she matures!

Suggestions appreciates.
Peace


----------



## MosesPMG (Feb 21, 2011)

green mojo Hope they make a full recovery :aok:


----------



## fruity86 (Feb 21, 2011)

woody were you cubes soaked in ph'd water ? did you monitor the ph wilst the cubes where soaking ? i find that rockwool has a high ph i can soak them in a ph of 5.6 and 24hours later ph would have rised quite alot, i keep ph,ing the cubes wilst there soaking till the ph is stable 
dont no if it helps


----------



## woodydude (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks guys,
When I bring home new rockwool cubes, I soak them in water ph'd to 5.5 for at least a day. The seeds were in Root Riot cubes to start with which may not have helped. I think this is the last time I am using 4" rockwool, I seem to have had one problem after another with it.

Just spoken to my son who helps me with stuff since I cannot lift and he tells me he sprayed them with "that stuff in the sprayer". It is a solution of Nitrozyme & rooting booster I use for mother plants & fresh cuttings. He then put the light back to where it was so it looks like my thoughts were wrong. I now think they have been burned with wet leaves under a 4 tube T5HO.
I will update hopefully when they recover although my sons injuries may extend to a few broken ribs, black eye, a few missing teeth and a fat lip! Kids eh!!!! (He is 22btw)


----------



## MosesPMG (Feb 21, 2011)

well hopefully the problem is solved :aok:


----------



## powerplanter (Feb 23, 2011)

My son is twenty and I know what you speak of. LOL.  Good luck woody.  GREEN MOJO!!!


----------



## kytsam (Mar 21, 2011)

Thought id pop in and check your girl's out woody looking well some Green Mojo


----------



## woodydude (Mar 22, 2011)

Latest update



This is all that is left from the 8 seeds I originally cracked.

At 6 weeks old it is very poor though between my son and I, we did our best to kill it!
I have decided I am not very good at this seed thing and must do better!
I seem to be doing ok with clones now but I am struggling with seeds.
This one is doing ok now though, it is in a dwc bubbler and is gertting on much better since I went away from the drippers. It is now on full strength AN Sensi veg nutes and was topped at the weekend.

Peace
W


----------



## woodydude (Apr 4, 2011)

Update time.
I got rid of my old system with drippers and moved to dwc buckets. I think a major part of the problem I had with these plants was covering the top of the 4" rockwool with cut up bin liners to try and stop that unsightly green of algae. BIG mistake, it stopped the cubes from breathing and they never dried out meaning the plants roots were starved of oxygen. I am amazed even this one made it.




Strong plant IMO, it is now doing really well and is growing over half an inch per day, now standing 11" tall and loving the full strength nutes it is getting. It was not due to go into flower for another 3 weeks but I may put it in with my next batch this weekend, still undecided.
I have taken a few clones from it which seem very robust and are among the best looking clones I have taken. 10 days after taking them and they still look like fresh cuttings!
The only down side now is sex, I think it look female but the seeds were regular so it could be male. Better not be, I have been talking to it, telling it how sexy it is, lets hope it's not a Brazilian ladyboy or gay!!!!!


----------



## fruity86 (Apr 8, 2011)

lol woody mojo for a female 
peace fruity


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Apr 8, 2011)

Good luck woody,maybe she'll pump out some weight with the early stress?


----------



## woodydude (Apr 19, 2011)

So, the sole survivor of this foray into the world of paid for genetics went into flower 9 days ago, it showed signs of sex before flowering so I was prety sure it was a lady. After just 4 days of flowering there were thingys (caylaxes?) with pistils  showing around most of the flower sites.
These pictures were taken last night.




She is not large, only around 18" or so but if I straighten out the bits where I supercropped her, she is around 2'.
There are some signs she has been nibbled by something but I have given her a thorough looking over, working my way round scanning every leaf with a magnifying glass but cannot find the hungry culprit, greedy bassa.

I made some bad mistakes with these plants, massive learning still going on here but this little girl is beautiful and I cannot wait to see her in full bloom, it is exciting opening up my flowering room again.
Peace
W


----------



## fruity86 (Apr 19, 2011)

let the magic begin woody hehe


----------

